# Can anyone help plumb in an electric oven?



## jusali (Jun 19, 2008)

Advice needed...........


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 19, 2008)

Having tried it, my advice is get an electrician.


----------



## snadge (Jun 19, 2008)

Well you need a separate feed from your consumer unit with it's own circuit breaker, work out the amperage from the wattage of the oven ie W=A*V

then feed 6mm twin and earth from said circuit breaker to isolator switch situated near the oven which of course should be the correct amperage, then from isolator switch to oven.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 19, 2008)

I might be able to find one on a skillsharing website that I'm a member of. I'll ask around I dont expect it costs that much to wire one in.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't try plumbing it! Try wiring it!


----------



## jusali (Jun 20, 2008)

dessiato said:


> I wouldn't try plumbing it! Try wiring it!


----------



## keybored (Jun 20, 2008)

If the cable's already there (from the old oven?) anyone with a terminal screwdriver can do it*; just be sure to switch the right breaker off/remove the right fuse at the board. Shut down the whole supply if you're unsure.
If it's from scratch then what snadge said _but_ you shouldn't really be attempting it unless you're pretty clued up (and even then it's a legal baddie unless you're Part P qualified). 

*I think Part P applies here too. I think it applies for changing a fucking plug these days.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2008)

Curiously enough, all my electrics, gas and plumbing were done decades ago - long before I moved in. 

If it *is *just an oven, some of 'em can go into a 13 amp socket.

Hobs no - they're kilowatts per ring.


----------



## keybored (Jun 20, 2008)

> Anyone is entitled to carry out electrical installation work in dwellings. However, when carrying out electrical work, there are two points to consider:
> 
> * All work - however minor - must, by law, comply with Part P requirements



http://www.partp.co.uk/consumer/index.asp

I'm a bit confused whether compliance with Part P means the work _has to be _carried out by a "Competent Person".


----------



## jusali (Jun 20, 2008)

I have given notice to my local authority that intend to fart in my bathroom, here's hoping.............

You wouldn't believe the shit I'm going through building a little ickle kitchen extension I've felt so intruded upon, do this, do that, can't do this can't do that, my builder thinks I'm a cnut. I have to have certificates for beams heating calculations, windows have to be K glazed roof has to be a specific pitch, then there's drainage etc etc
I wish I'd just built it and got an indemnity policy when i sold the house (if we ever do) the intrusion of my personal space is shocking


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 20, 2008)

keypulse said:


> If the cable's already there (from the old oven?) anyone with a terminal screwdriver can do it*; just be sure to switch the right breaker off/remove the right fuse at the board. Shut down the whole supply if you're unsure.
> If it's from scratch then what snadge said _but_ you shouldn't really be attempting it unless you're pretty clued up (and even then it's a legal baddie unless you're Part P qualified).
> 
> *I think Part P applies here too. I think it applies for changing a fucking plug these days.



The situation is...Jusali has kindly given me an oven, My old oven that came with the house has always just been plugged into the plug socket like most other appliances and seeing as I have had the whole house rewired and the sparkys never said ought I thought that is was ok to plug the new oven in in the same way (actually explains a lot as the guy who had the house before me did the wiring himself -very dangerously -hence the rewire and the sparkys were fucking tools ) Its only when Jusali explained I realised it would have to be wired in. Explains why my fuses are always going

But even if I have to wait a while to get it sorted at least I have a newer working oven


----------



## keybored (Jun 20, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> The situation is...Jusali has kindly given me an oven, My old oven that came with the house has always just been plugged into the plug socket like most other appliances and seeing as I have had the whole house rewired and the sparkys never said ought I thought that is was ok to plug the new oven in in the same way (actually explains a lot as the guy who had the house before me did the wiring himself -very dangerously -hence the rewire and the sparkys were fucking tools ) Its only when Jusali explained I realised it would have to be wired in. Explains why my fuses are always going
> 
> But even if I have to wait a while to get it sorted at least I have a newer working oven



I _knew_ your freezer blowing up wasn't really my fault.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2008)

Nothing stopping you doing the bulk of the job yourself - running the cable - and getting it signed off. That way you can do it at times to suit yourself - a bit at a time.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 21, 2008)

keypulse said:


> I _knew_ your freezer blowing up wasn't really my fault.



No I know but it was fun pretending!


----------

